# Harvesting roaches.



## PhilinYuma (Mar 16, 2009)

Around last November, I bought a hundred plus lobster roaches, put them in a plastic sweater box, and have been trying hard not to deplete the colony of breeders by feeding them to the bigger mantids. Now the colony is in full swing, with proud mothers running around with huge egg sacs sticking out of their tails and babies gamboling in the substrate.

My question is, how do you separate the youngsters from the adults (a search didn't help)? I could get a sieve with a small enough grid to let only the babies through -- does anyone know what size that is? I don't think that the gardening people at Lowe's would help -- but how would you prevent them all from running helterskelter during the sieving process? I could scoop a few handfuls of substrate into a container with greased sides and sort them individually, but I'm hoping that someone can give me a simpler and faster method.

Help, please!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2009)

Good question, Phil... I'm very interested in hearing "how to" tips on this subject as well!


----------



## dionae (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Phil,

I have not used this method with roaches, but it seems to work well for crickets: You can get a large plastic plant pot (or whatever you have handy), drill lots of holes around the sides near the bottom. The holes should be slightly larger than the young nymphs, but will not let the adults out. Put this pot in a large sweater box to contain the young nymphs that crawls out of the pot. The roaches should sort themselves based on size. You can speed up this process by shining a spot light into the pot. The smaller roaches will try to hide away from the light and crawl through the holes, leaving the bigger roaches behind.

I hope that helps,

Dionae


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 16, 2009)

dionae said:


> Hi Phil,I have not used this method with roaches, but it seems to work well for crickets: You can get a large plastic plant pot (or whatever you have handy), drill lots of holes around the sides near the bottom. The holes should be slightly larger than the young nymphs, but will not let the adults out. Put this pot in a large sweater box to contain the young nymphs that crawls out of the pot. The roaches should sort themselves based on size. You can speed up this process by shining a spot light into the pot. The smaller roaches will try to hide away from the light and crawl through the holes, leaving the bigger roaches behind.
> 
> I hope that helps,
> 
> Dionae


Great idea!

What you describe sounds like a modified berlese funnel that folks use to get tiny arthropods out of humus and leaf debris. I had thought about it, but didn't go the extra distance that you did in creating yours. The only modification that I shall need to make is to use a plastic pot with Vaseline around the top so that the roaches don't climb up the sides.

I'll let you all know how it works, and Rick, no panty hose or sweater sleeves on this one, honest!

Katt: Race ya!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Great idea!Katt: Race ya!


 :lol: Right on time for my shopping expedition to get enclosures for roaches that are coming! Since I'll be buying containers anyway, I might get a smaller one to fit inside the main one for each species, and modify it with the holes. Thanks for the challenge, Phil... I needed a kick in the pants to get on this project before my roaches arrive and have no homes ready and waiting for them!  

Thank you so very much for the idea, Dionae! Sounds like it will work rather well.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 16, 2009)

You could select particularly fat females and put them in isolation until they give birth.

Or you could use a deep sifter (with the sides slicked up so the larger roaches can't just crawl out )with slits large enough for the nymphs. I bought mine at a dollar store.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 16, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> You could select particularly fat females and put them in isolation until they give birth.Or you could use a deep sifter (with the sides slicked up so the larger roaches can't just crawl out )with slits large enough for the nymphs. I bought mine at a dollar store.


Another good idea. In the case of lobster roaches, the female carries around the egg case projecting from the tip of her abdomen before it is finally laid, so identification of suitable females would be very easy. Catching the little mothers, though, is something else again!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellente! Good idea, but tell me about these roaches, sounds harry to me, Kat, won't your hubby have a puppy when he finds out! :lol: I just don't wanna say I will never have em, cause next thing u know.... b ut I know the vaseline did not work on the crickets, and I work out everyday with my weights, I just pick them up and set on top of the cricket container :lol: But I like this idea, little holes.....


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmm... another good tactic, Zephyr! Thank you.  

Rebecca, I've been working and conditioning him to the idea for a couple of months now, lol. At first he screamed... I mean said, "Roaches!!!!  You're not seriously considering bringing _*cockroaches*_ into this house, are you?!! But I've convinced him they are "tropical" species and would not infest the house even if some escape. He said, "OK... but you'd better have them caged like Fort Knox. If I see one roach in the house...." I have to give him credit. Not every spouse would be even this tolerant with the idea. :lol:


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 17, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Another good idea. In the case of lobster roaches, the female carries around the egg case projecting from the tip of her abdomen before it is finally laid, so identification of suitable females would be very easy. Catching the little mothers, though, is something else again!


Actually, lobster roaches (Nauphoeta cinerea) are a livebearing species. The egg case is retained inside the female after it is initially made.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 18, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Actually, lobster roaches (Nauphoeta cinerea) are a livebearing species. The egg case is retained inside the female after it is initially made.


Not only true, Zephyr, but, Clotho like, you neatly spin three threads together. You comment elsewhere about the unfortunate, doomed ooth of a hissing cockroach. The same would be true of a lobster roach ooth if it were dropped prematurely (You know, of course that N. cinerea females carry their ooth exposed just before the young emerge; they don't "hatch" inside the mother, or they would be viviparous) Anyone who has observed a "livebearer" fish like a guppy or swordtail lay an egg knows that the egg sac bursts and delivers a functional fish before it hits the substrate. I'm not a cockroach guy myself, but all but one of the subfamilies of the Blaberidae use this strategy, don't they?

Your comment also ties in with the Poetry Contest that Peter is sponsoring (right, Peter? Large cash prizes?) for mantids.

Live bearing critters are said to be ovoviviparous, which is a double dactyl and the basis of a very sophisticated verse called the Higgledy-Piggledy (itself a double dactyl, of course). Many forum members are probably already familiar with this genre, but for anyone who is not, in addition to the double dactyl rule in the second verse, the subject's name should occupy the second line of the first verse. Neologisms are encouraged.

Here is an example, by E. Jacksch, recounting the purported love affair between Julius Caesar and Nicomedes (King of Bythnia, 94-74BC) who bequeathed his kingdom to Rome on his death:

Higgledy-Piggledy

Gay Caius Julius.

Tribune sojourning a

Long way from home,

Seeking distraction in

Nicomedophily,

Earned with his service a

Province for Rome.

So, how about a Higgledy-Piggledy contest for cockroaches, Peter?


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel very confused now... lol

However, the egg case must be initially made, then retracted back into the female, then pushed out yet again for birth.

If... that... helps any?


----------



## Tiara (Mar 18, 2009)

I build what we call a roach hotel. It is 1'x1' squares of plywood and cork tiles (the kind you would get at walmart to hang on the wall to tack stuff too??) on 4 threaded rods. I usually alternate them. Separated by bolts, with spaces big enough to get your hands into, you will have a really good place for them to hide out. They will feel better and be better breeders for that fact. The babies will then to hang out in the poo and what ever is on the bottom or put a couple paper towel rolls in there and the babies will hide out in there. Also, in the hotel, I cut a cork tile in some pieces and just stick them randomly into the the cracks. The babies (and adults) tend to cling to them when you take them out. Just scoop them off!! I hope this helps!! And I should mention that we do this with dubias and fuscas, so they are probably different with their personalities, but coming from someone that absolutly HATES touching roaches, this method works well for me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2009)

Tiara, I cannot believe u have roaches!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 18, 2009)

Tiara said:


> I build what we call a roach hotel. It is 1'x1' squares of plywood and cork tiles (the kind you would get at walmart to hang on the wall to tack stuff too??) on 4 threaded rods. I usually alternate them. Separated by bolts, with spaces big enough to get your hands into, you will have a really good place for them to hide out. They will feel better and be better breeders for that fact. The babies will then to hang out in the poo and what ever is on the bottom or put a couple paper towel rolls in there and the babies will hide out in there. Also, in the hotel, I cut a cork tile in some pieces and just stick them randomly into the the cracks. The babies (and adults) tend to cling to them when you take them out. Just scoop them off!! I hope this helps!! And I should mention that we do this with dubias and fuscas, so they are probably different with their personalities, but coming from someone that absolutly HATES touching roaches, this method works well for me.


I'd love to see a pic of this configuration!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 19, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> I feel very confused now... lolHowever, the egg case must be initially made, then retracted back into the female, then pushed out yet again for birth.
> 
> If... that... helps any?


I think that you had it right all along. It is my understanding that, as you say,the ooth is formed externally, though still attached to the female, rotated a quarter turn (90 degrees) and then pulled back into the mother's body where it is kept moist during maturation. Just before the babies hatch, the thin walled, rather delicate ooth again protrudes from the mother's abdomen before the nymphs break clear of the eggs and make their first meal from the egg sacs. As I mentiioned before, though, I'm not a cockroach person, and I didn't consult Professor Google for the last word.


----------



## Tiara (Mar 19, 2009)

Kat, can you tell me how to post pics?? I cant seem to get it!!! I would love to show ya!!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 19, 2009)

Tiara said:


> Kat, can you tell me how to post pics?? I cant seem to get it!!! I would love to show ya!!


Gee, Tiara... you would ask me after I stayed up all night feeding mantids (no joke, lol)! I'm brain dead, have my days and nights mixed up, and for the life of me couldn't write instructions right now... even under torture.  See this link.  If that doesn't help, I'll try to explain after I've had some sleep.  Or maybe someone else will help us out while I'm getting my beauty rest. May take a while...  :lol: I really would like to see your set-up!


----------



## Tiara (Mar 20, 2009)

What if I just put it on myspace and give you the link, or photobucket, will you guys be able to like look at it?? I am so new to all this stuff!! I am 21 and my lil sis (17)made me get the myspace, lol, so I am not really sure how all this stuff works


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 20, 2009)

Tiara said:


> What if I just put it on myspace and give you the link, or photobucket, will you guys be able to like look at it?? I am so new to all this stuff!! I am 21 and my lil sis (17)made me get the myspace, lol, so I am not really sure how all this stuff works


Help is here Tiara!  I made up and posted a little tutorial thingy that hopefully will help you. Please see:

How to Add Pictures to Posts, (2 Different Methods)

I hope this helps!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> So, how about a Higgledy-Piggledy contest for cockroaches, Peter?


You'll have to visit Roachforum.com for that contest, Phil.


----------



## hierodula (Apr 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm... another good tactic, Zephyr! Thank you.  Rebecca, I've been working and conditioning him to the idea for a couple of months now, lol. At first he screamed... I mean said, "Roaches!!!!  You're not seriously considering bringing _*cockroaches*_ into this house, are you?!! But I've convinced him they are "tropical" species and would not infest the house even if some escape. He said, "OK... but you'd better have them caged like Fort Knox. If I see one roach in the house...." I have to give him credit. Not every spouse would be even this tolerant with the idea. :lol:


 :lol:


----------

